# Convince me the great Reinhartt to play guitar....



## mileer

I am on a mission to find my soul. I have search far and far on the darkest nights, the hottest deserts, and on some faraway forums for the instrument which will become my destiny. Right now the great Reinhartt has his eyes set on guitar. Now, can you convince the great Reinhartt to play this majestic instrument? Pay heed or pay the price of your life!


----------



## mileer

What treasures will I reap not found in keyboards, woodwinds, brass, and bowed instruments?


----------



## mileer

No one care to answer for the great Reinhartt, well how can I rephrase this? The great Reinhartt will proposes a new question: What do you filthy peasants enjoy most about that glorious 6-stringed musical apparatus?


----------



## moody

What is this and from whence ?


----------



## mileer

The great Reinhartt is not of your country, define whence peasant!


----------



## moody

mileer said:


> The great Reinhartt is not of your country, define whence peasant!


Look it up--you can do that can't you ?


----------



## Ingélou

mileer, your meaning is not very clear. Could you rephrase your post & put it more simply? Thanks. 
Have a nice weekend.


----------



## mileer

Wow something who is not uppity and sarcastic here in this great forum we call talkclassical! We have so much in common! 

What I meant is why do you love playing guitar? You have a nice Memorial Day weekend too if you are in the USA. Oh and you are not. Anyways..... Awkward.


----------

